
Show HN: Need to send something quick? - mustak_im
https://justa.ml
======
alistproducer2
One other thing: you should really consider making this embeddable or as a
wordpress plugin or browser extension. I'd be willing to pitch in and help
with that if it something you're interested in. I've done a lot of extension
and wordpress dev.

~~~
mustak_im
Coding is fun when done together! :) ... please PM me on twitter @mustakimali

------
alistproducer2
I LOVE this. I usually email myself for use cases like this but this is much
simpler and efficient. Thanks for building this.

One observation: you should clearly label the pin as such. If I hadn't read
people's comments here I wouldn't have known what to do.

~~~
mustak_im
Thank you for your feedback, will definitely clearly label the PIN tomorrow.
everything is worthless if people can't figure out what to do with them
(without reading the manual) :)

------
mustak_im
I needed to send a long URL to my SmartTV browser, could not find anything
easy. I normally use URL shortener service but this time I decided to give
this a go.

I might add file sharing support soon, any feedback appreciated. Thanks.

------
gus_massa
A four digits PIN is too short to be secure. It looks easy to use brute force
to pick one. For example copilot uses 9 digits like: 891 192 971

I don't understand what you can send. Only text like in a chat?

~~~
mustak_im
Yes only text for now. some URL (youtube, twitter) will have preview. might
add file support but the original purpose was just to send links.

yes I agree 4 digit is too short, bumping this up to 6 digit now ;) ... but i
wanted to keep this really simple. btw the pin will only work once. and hoping
Cloudflare will help a little bit against brute force attacks until i add
CAPTCHA into the connect page. thanks.

